# BUTCHER PAPER VS. FOIL VS. NOTHING



## west1979

I know this topic has been covered numerous times but lets see what the newer members are doing (myself included!). Pork and beef who wraps at the stall and with what? Have you tried the foil method? Have you tried the paper method or do you not wrap at all? 

I myself have always been a foil guy on pork. The reason being I always shred and the bark gets cut up into small pieces so crunchy/soft Planning on a few butts this weekend and might give both a try.


----------



## Gwanger

west1979 said:


> I know this topic has been covered numerous times but lets see what the newer members are doing (myself included!). Pork and beef who wraps at the stall and with what? Have you tried the foil method? Have you tried the paper method or do you not wrap at all?
> 
> I myself have always been a foil guy on pork. The reason being I always shred and the bark gets cut up into small pieces so crunchy/soft Planning on a few butts this weekend and might give both a try.


have at it and report back and enlighten us all


----------



## Rings Я Us

Foil for time management. Use slaw or pickles or some pickled onion for crunch.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist

Never wrapped a pork butt. I like the crunchy bark and it seems like making a dried out butt would be hard to do.

I have basically tried all of this on Chucks. I wrapped in butcher paper once and it turned out great, but I haven't been able to replicate that. Found that putting it in a pan with different ingredients can make some really good pulled beef.

Still tinkering with brisket. I never wrapped in foil, but I have tried cooking it in a pan.

In general I would prefer to cook with no wrap, but I have been doing this for about a year so I'm still learning.


----------



## buckaholic84

I prefer not to wrap butts but I will if time becomes an issue....if I do wrap I like to wait as long as I can and then let it vent when finished....I haven't tried the butcher paper with brisket yet but that's on my list of things to try


----------



## SmokinAl

I think that there is so much juice generated with a butt that is would just soak thru the paper & really soften the bark.
Personally I don't wrap my butts or brisket, unless I'm running out of time & need to speed up the cook.
Al


----------



## gmc2003

I'm not a fan of a hard bark or long extended cooking times so I always foil either in a aluminum pan or wrap. 

Chris


----------



## hardcookin

If you smoke hot enough you don't have no stall.
I wrap Brisket with butcher paper when I get the desired bark. And cook till probe tender.


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> I'm not a fan of a hard bark or long extended cooking times so I always foil either in a aluminum pan or wrap.
> 
> Chris




Same-Same Me.
Bark is fine without being Hard & Crunchy.

Bear


----------



## zwiller

Wish I needed to wrap to keep bark from getting hard.  My bark is weak.  Gonna have to figure it out soon, the family wants PP for daughter's graduation.


----------



## noboundaries

When I first started smoking, I wrapped at the stall. I didn't care for bark and just wanted juicy pulled pork.

Then I tried not wrapping. The crunchy bark was addicting, but the meat was a little dry on my first attempt. Most likely undercooked.

Then I started wrapping at an IT of 180F. A nice firm bark, not crunchy, and juicy meat.

Then I figured out how to get juicy meat and a crunchy bark (225F overnight, 275-300F finish). My wife doesn't like crunchy bark, so I GET IT ALL!  (Unless the kids are visiting, then the bark disappears as fast as I can shred the meat.)


----------



## Floridajetsfan

At what IT do you crank the heat up to 275-300, and do you still wrap it at 180?


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

I always wrap my pork butt/shoulder in foil. I agree that the bark gets so shredded that the crunchy texture no longer matters to me. For ribs I use foil with 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 depending on the type of ribs. I've only done one brisket in my offset but I did try the butcher paper and felt that it did a good job of leaving the bark in tact. I will continue to use the paper with future briskets. I don't think I will bother testing it on the pork though. Foil gives me the desired effect I want when I use it for that purpose. 

George


----------



## Bearcarver

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I always wrap my pork butt/shoulder in foil. I agree that the bark gets so shredded that the crunchy texture no longer matters to me. For ribs I use foil with 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 depending on the type of ribs. I've only done one brisket in my offset but I did try the butcher paper and felt that it did a good job of leaving the bark in tact. I will continue to use the paper with future briskets. I don't think I will bother testing it on the pork though. Foil gives me the desired effect I want when I use it for that purpose.
> 
> George




LOL---Now here's a strange one---Everything you said above I agree with!!
However my Ribs can vary to a 2.5-2.5-.5.

Bear


----------



## dcecil

zwiller said:


> Wish I needed to wrap to keep bark from getting hard.  My bark is weak.  Gonna have to figure it out soon, the family wants PP for daughter's graduation.


Hey zwiller, there happens to be a couple of Gurus on this thread that could probably help you out with your bark.  noboundaries and bearcarver have put out some pretty good info on here that I have used and it made me look like I knew what I was doing.  Hit em up in a private message or they will probably respond on here since I tagged there name in this post.  SMiley face, these guys can help you.


----------



## zwiller

Hey thanks for that Doug but as fate would have it I finally got it nailed down (hope I don't jinx myself :)).  Can't who helped for certain, probably things I picked up here and there.  For me an overnight rest uncovered (pellicle) did it.  I actually do it on everything not just PP.  I already put 2 butts down and have 4-5 more to go.  (party is 7/7)  What's crazy is that they continue to improve.  I keep tweaking slightly and they get a little better each time.  Was not really a fan of PP but totally am now.  Hard bark for us all the way!  I find it softens slightly once pulled and rested.


----------



## dcecil

zwiller said:


> Hey thanks for that Doug but as fate would have it I finally got it nailed down (hope I don't jinx myself :)).  Can't who helped for certain, probably things I picked up here and there.  For me an overnight rest uncovered (pellicle) did it.  I actually do it on everything not just PP.  I already put 2 butts down and have 4-5 more to go.  (party is 7/7)  What's crazy is that they continue to improve.  I keep tweaking slightly and they get a little better each time.  Was not really a fan of PP but totally am now.  Hard bark for us all the way!  I find it softens slightly once pulled and rested.


Glad to hear that, can’t wait to see your post when your all done. Take lots of pics


----------



## BKING!

I’ve done everything with butts, briskets, and ribs and still haven’t figured out my go to for everything (I’m still somewhat new at this). My favorite bark comes from cooking uncovered till done then wrapped for the rest to soften it up just a bit (I want firm but not crunchy). The best meat flavor, juiciness, and tenderness comes from braising the meat in a foil covered pan once the bark is where I like it. I’m thinking (Ive only done this once and it was a good success) that if I uncover the meat for 15-20 min after the braising I’ll firm up the bark a bit and get the best of both worlds.


----------



## uncle eddie

I rarely wrap anything and when I do, it is only to speed things up...and then, I have only used foil. 
I have never tried butcher paper - so no opinion on that option.

I have been smoking meats for about 20 years now.

My biggest complaint about wrapping is that, in my opinion, it does not taste as good as 100% smoked-only meat.  But not tasting as good is only 'marginally' less good.  I also believe if you wrap too long (at a higher smoke temperature especially - like 275F), I really don't care for it because it tastes blanched to me.


----------



## Eric Hammer

I wrap brisket at 170 till done at 200.   pork on the other hand, if time permits no wrap at all. Sometimes I do ribs,3-2-1 , sometimes not at all... pork butt I wrap when I like the bark it has and cook till done....sometimes no wrap at all...I use foil on pork and paper on beef....smoking on a yoder ys640.


----------



## hebs

I'll wrap with foil about 4hrs into the stall and then unwrap at about 190 if I want a crispy bark. Most of the time however I just leave it wrapped. I usually wrap with foil and then a towel before putting in a cooler because typically I'm transporting the butt elsewhere and it rests anywhere between 1hr and 5hrs in a cooler. Additionally, during the stall/wrap timeframe, I mix some brown sugar with some homemade apple pie (the adult beverage) and pour it onto the butt. Even when I keep it wrapped for long periods of time, it still has bark. it's just not crispy.


----------



## Masterbuilt45

noboundaries said:


> When I first started smoking, I wrapped at the stall. I didn't care for bark and just wanted juicy pulled pork.
> 
> Then I tried not wrapping. The crunchy bark was addicting, but the meat was a little dry on my first attempt. Most likely undercooked.
> 
> Then I started wrapping at an IT of 180F. A nice firm bark, not crunchy, and juicy meat.
> 
> Then I figured out how to get juicy meat and a crunchy bark (225F overnight, 275-300F finish). My wife doesn't like crunchy bark, so I GET IT ALL!  (Unless the kids are visiting, then the bark disappears as fast as I can shred the meat.)


So do you not wrap it at all now? Also do you sprite or mop if your not wrapping?


----------



## Gwanger

I wrap at the stall in foil along with a 1/4 cp apple juice.I cook till it has IT of 180* remove foil and cook till IT is 190*-195* and bark has crusted over and then make finishing sauce while pork is cooling then pull pork add finishing sauce and eat best pulled pork sandwiches ever


----------

